# Blonde Caller



## gwkr36a (Dec 21, 2005)

Blonde caller:"Can you give me the phone number of Jack?"
Operator: "I'm sorry, I don't understand who you're talking about."
Blonde caller: "On page one  section 5 of the user guide it clearly states that I need to unplug the computer from the AC wall socket and telephone jack before cleaning. Now can you give me the number of jack."


----------



## texasgirl (Dec 21, 2005)

Oh Looooooooord!!


----------



## TXguy (Dec 21, 2005)

texasgirl said:
			
		

> Oh Looooooooord!!


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 22, 2005)

Thanks gwkr36a, I was in need of a 5am chuckle!


----------

